# Greatest Canadian Bands and Musicians?



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I think its a tie between Rush and BTO. BTO for the heavy vintage original all time great factor and RUSH for the chart topping grand touring and longevity factor.Acoustic? I had thought that i remembered the great Gordon Lightfoot was from Canada, and of course he is. Those of yous'e who arent geezers like me probably dont know who Gordon Lightfoot is. Well, I will tell you something. His songs are an acoustical tour-de-force of vintage acoustic music... as good or better than the best of any originals from the golden era. My alltime favourite is, of course, The wreck of the Edmund F.What a brilliant song! Man they dont write em like that no more!


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

:confused-smiley-010 NO lie, Niel Young? The Band? I didnt know Joni Mitchell was a Candian, and STeppenwolf ?. I was pretty much talking classic acts though, some of those others you lost me on. Guess I'm over the hill.Yea, the Guess Who, of course, and theres a few others I recognize. I didnt mean to imply that those guys I mentioned were the only thing ever from Canada, but it sounded that way I guess-typically unsophisticated .Werent "Les Infant Terrible's" from Canada? Just joking, I made that up-or is there really a band called that? probably so, and with my luck they are from Canada!! EDIT 10/28/06 Othere bands I am familiar with are Skinny puppy, Nickleback(Great), Triumph (great band),The tubes of course, Sum41,S.Bach,Bruce Cockburn,Leonard Cohen,KDLAng(i knew about her),Who's ****** Houston?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Sum 41, The Scotsmen, Rough Trade, Headpins, Red Ryder, Prism, Streetheart, Harlequin, Triumph, Anvil, Platinum Blonde, Big Sugar (Grady), Thornley, The Tubes, Kim Mitchell, Queen City Kids, Nickleback, Sebastian Bach and many more.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

I gotta say Neil Young is great and don't forget, The Hip! :rockon2:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes I enjoy the Hip and they have been rockin it for a long time now. For me Neil Young has got to be the single most influential Canadian performer ever in the music industry. Just look at his history, the bands and people he has played with and the length of time he has been around. I have always enjoyed his material and respect the man as well.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Buck 65, The Dears, Death From Above 1979, Metric, Stars, The Tragically Hip, The Weakerthans, Hawksley Workman


Great bands, and also to add on to the list of bands, Into Eternity, and Crash Kelly.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

A few other bands not mentioned , The Kingbees , Glen Stace, Mack Mackenzie(3 o'clock train), Blackie &the Rodeo Kings .
But I have been on a mad Blue Rodeo kick latley so I'll give them my vote.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh forgot a new band , The Novacks , saw them on the east coast music awards show and they kicked butt.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

the novaks are fun...and they're from here.

rush and bto?
no way....bto maybe.


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

hoser said:


> the novaks are fun...and they're from here.
> 
> .


Yeah they rocked out and dropped the f bomb twice and went home with a cash prize for best new band or something ?? Too bad their CD is not available in the local stores , only on line.


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I am really impressed by the listing of all the new talent. Its great to see a lot of different bands working, and not just the elite few.Very impressive, and im encouraged by the direction the new generation of rockers is moving in!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Luther Wright*

I have to admit that I am currently in awe of Luther Wright and the Wrongs. It takes guts and talent to pull off a track for track cover of one of the all time great albums. For those of you who have know idea of whom I speak, check out a couple of their "re-imagined" tracks from The Wall at this link:

http://www.lutherwright.com/music.php

I have always been a big fan of Pink Floyd...but my current interest in hillbilly music has me leaning towards Rebuild the Wall as an improvement over the original. I'm going to burn in hell for this, I know.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Didn't see David Wilcox mentioned either, or blast from the past Terry Jacks (gag), Paul Anka, Bruce Cockburn, Chilliwack, Coney Hatch, Doug and the Slugs, Goddo, Jeff Healey, April Wine, Klatuu, 5 Man Electrical Band, Helix, Honeymoon Suite, Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush, Powder Blues, Aldo Nova, Trooper, Sweeny Todd, Teaze and the Stampeders. 

It amazed me when I got thinking about Canadian music.


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

+1 for April Wine, Triumph and Rush.

Didn't see any votes for Don Ross, a mind boggling ACOUSTIC guitarist if ever I saw one. 
Check him out on YouTube, then get ready to go learn some other instrument.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*cndn bands*

You clucks forgot April Wine !! lol.--L.B. Sorry I just noticed ooops !!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Bryan Adams, Colin James, Celine Dionne, Shania Twain, Michelle Wright, Maynard Ferguson, Ed Bickert, Oscar Peterson, Holly Cole, Guy Lombardo, Robert Goulet, Dutch Mason, Matt Minglewood, Larry Gowan, Gino Vannelli, Ian Thomas, Murray McLaughlin, Ian Tyson...


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Bryan Adams, Colin James, Celine Dionne, Shania Twain, Michelle Wright, Maynard Ferguson, Ed Bickert, Oscar Peterson, Holly Cole, Guy Lombardo, Robert Goulet, Dutch Mason, Matt Minglewood, Larry Gowan, Gino Vannelli, Ian Thomas, Murray McLaughlin, Ian Tyson...


I dont know why i forgot Bryan Adams and Shania twain. Everyone knows they are from Canada.Celine Dion...oh my god- I hate her. Matyard Ferguson-hugging his instrument-feels so good! Gino Vanneli; are you serious.hahahah, i thought he was from Italy!!


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

for me, Rush, Triumph & April Wine (all already mentioned). I'd add Saga to my list as well as Aldo Nova and FM. Slik Toxic and Sven Gali had some decent stuff too.


----------



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

This can go on forever :bow: What about... Gordon Lightfoot , Ian Thomas, Tom Cochrane, Leonard Cohen, Gotta put a plug in for Great Big Sea :smilie_flagge17: 

FZ1


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Sum 41, The Scotsmen, Rough Trade, Headpins, Red Ryder, Prism, Streetheart, Harlequin, Triumph, Anvil, Platinum Blonde, Big Sugar (Grady), Thornley, The Tubes, Kim Mitchell, Queen City Kids, Nickleback, Sebastian Bach and many more.


What...no mention of Keith Hampshire or Les Emerson 

BTW, the Tubes are American...although they did make a cool appearance on SCTV.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn, I knew that about the Tubes too, not sure why it didn't click when I was writing it. We must be showing our age, I remember the SCTV episode "The Fishin Musician".


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Damn, I knew that about the Tubes too, not sure why it didn't click when I was writing it. We must be showing our age, I remember the SCTV episode "The Fishin Musician".


That's the one.. I think they did 'talk to ya later' and maybe one other tune.

Have to check to see if it is on YouTube


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

Joni Mitchell, The Guess Who, Blue Rodeo (Ray O'toole, the best guitarist that I've ever played with), Diana Krall (her guitarist is amazing), Liona Boyd.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe I missed it but I didn't see Foot in Coldwater ....


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

How could we forget? Blood Sweat & Tears, Lighthouse, Hank Snow, Anne Murray.

I realize there are probably not a lot of Anne fans on this site (me included) but she, more than anyone, knocked down the doors for a lot of Canadians who achieved international success.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

So, it was Anne Murray who we need to thank for the musical genius of McLean and McLean...or is it MacLean and MacLean?


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> How could we forget? Blood Sweat & Tears, Lighthouse, Hank Snow, Anne Murray.
> 
> I realize there are probably not a lot of Anne fans on this site (me included) but she, more than anyone, knocked down the doors for a lot of Canadians who achieved international success.


Oh, woudja send in the clowns for chrissake. But really, Blood sweat and tears... Oh man, the greatest album. I think they were brass-rock before even Chicago. I dont know for sure.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> Oh, woudja send in the clowns for chrissake. But really, Blood sweat and tears... Oh man, the greatest album. I think they were brass-rock before even Chicago. I dont know for sure.


Sorry, my mistake. BS&T were from New York but David Clayton-Thomas was from T.O. but born in the U.K. Hell, maybe his parents were from Texas! And we all know where Chicago was from.


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't see Saga on the list quite interesting stuff when they first appeared and another few favorites of mine outside of Triumph,Coney Hatch,Max Webster/Kim Mitchell, Tom Cochrane, are Harem Scarem, Killer Dwarfs and Sass Jordan


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

One of the best guitar player that I know.

http://www.steve-hill.net/html_en/video.asp


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Who could forget Canada's answer to Led Zeppelin?"*

MOXY!!!

4 or 5 albums, tours where they opened for ZZ Top in Texas, they were just about to break into the bigtime when their lead vocalist Buzz Sherman wrapped his motorcycle around a pole...RIP Buzz.

The band struggled on but nothing after that seemed as good and things just petered out.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, lets not forget The Bare Naked Ladies! 

What ever happened to Frank Soda?


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*Chilliwak*

ARE THEY NOT CANADIAN ?
East coasters all know STEVADORE STEVE


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

Real good rock tone!

http://www.myspace.com/thestevehill


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

*Watch this one!!!!*

Whatch this, this guy rocks

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/bobiche-86/my spaces/VIDEO/STEVEHILL.swf


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome. I played for a brief while in one of the "great bands" listed. They were and are one of my favourite all time bands, so I'd tend to agree on their greatness. :rockon2: 

Unfortunately, they weren't all that popular, so I think that only jroberts and I know who they are on these boards. Haha.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

What, no love for the guy who in the eyes of many of the greats, was the best player they had ever heard?














Anyone know this guy?



Not born in Canada, but he lived much of his adult life in Winterpeg and taught Randy Bachman a few things.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> What, no love for the guy who in the eyes of many of the greats, was the best player they had ever heard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe, the immortal Lenny Breau?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Lenny*

It is Lenny...........he looks very young in the pic


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

MOXY...totally underrated hard rock band
here's a clip from a recent tribute

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnz24V_EEIc


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyway, it's RUSH :congratulatory:


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

We need our Quebecois members to chime in. I even was aware of Offenbach, Harmonium, The Box, Simple Plan and Michel Pagliaro. Then there's Arcade Fire, Cœur de Pirate, Sam Roberts.


----------

